
Records Show 56 Safety Violations at U.S. Nuclear Power Plants in Past 4 Years - georgecmu
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/us-nuclear-power-plants-safe/story?id=13246490
======
mpyne
The headline is misleading IMO: Simply tallying up numbers of problems noted
by a regulatory agency is useless from the perspective of judging safety.
Remember when Microsoft tried to make Firefox look like a buggy piece of shit
by simply noting how many open bugs they had in their Bugzilla?

The _real_ problem from the article that is worrying (if true) is that the NRC
is not always able to properly enforce compliance with their policies even
when issues become known.

------
Turing_Machine
'14 "near misses" at nuclear plants in 2010'.

You'd think that with that many "near misses" per year, the U.S. nuclear power
industry couldn't possibly have operated for over 50 years without a single
death among the general public, and yet it has (plant workers and miners have
died, but not nearly as many per kWh generated as, say, coal).

Maybe these "near misses" aren't quite as serious as they're implying?

